# magically appearing snails?????



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

This is very strangeâ€¦today when I was doing my water changes I found this snail in one of my tanks 
















The tank that I found this snail in has never had any snails in it so I am a little confused as to how this snail got thereâ€¦. Anyone else have any spontaneous snail appearances in their tanks? 
Thanks
p.s. any ID on this little guy (I know that the picture sucks)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Did you add plants in the last six months? Looks like a pond snail, but I reserve the right to change my mind if you get a better pic. :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Malaysian Trumpet snail maybe? But as mentioned, poor pics make it hard to even guess...

Common sense tells us it had to come from somewhereâ€¦ But you would be amazed at the ways these little guys can travel from one tank to anotherâ€¦

Once you get them they are nearly impossible to get rid of... but on the bright side they are harmless...


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

You will soon have more 

Best way to combat them is by getting a loach.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Malaysian trumpet snails have long skinny shells. Its either a piond snail or possibley a ramshorn, though looks more like a regular pond snail. Even if you haven't added plants, if you bought a fish from some place that has either live plants in the fish tanks, or they use communal nets between the tanks with plants and without, chances are very hight that one (or more) tiny baby snails tagged along.

Its one of the reasons why I now take my new fish out of the bags with my hand and give them a dip in a had-a-snail solution before they go in a tank. even just piouring the fish and his "store water" into your net can transfer the snail along.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

That poor snail looks lonely. Iâ€™ll send you some of my snails to keep him company.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

not a MTS, looks like a common snail found on plants, or possibly even a Mystery snail.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I wish that I could keep snails....I've intentionally tried to add them to my tanks as a source of live food/ scavenger. But I have loaches, catfish, or large cichlids in my tanks. The snails never last for more than a few days.


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

I did 50 water change today and pulled out all of the rocks and stuff to do a really good cleaning on the same tank. I pulled a few dozen snails off of the rocks and stuff and found a few dozen more living in the filter along with about 20 egg batches....this is not good


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been pulling out 5 to 10 baby snails a day since I first spotted them a couple of weeks ago. It seems obvious at this point that I'm loosing this battle. :lol:

Next weekend I'm hoping to "recruit" an assasin snail to join my forces. Right now I don't think I have any snails that are old enough to breed. So, hopefully the assasin snail will get them before they have the opportunity to mulitply.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

off topic but...

nice picture jrf, i absolutely love that painting nice one!


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah, VanGogh has always been one of my favorites too.


----------

